
YouTube Strikes Now Being Used as Scammers’ Extortion Tool - ethanpil
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-strikes-now-being-used-as-scammers-extortion-tool/
======
exabrial
Cody's Lab has frequently had to remove science videos because some idiot
complains about him mining a mine on his parent's ranch. Adam Neely had one of
his jazz performances complained on because it sounded so much like the
original (uncopyrighted) work, the the detection algorithm thought it was
someone else's copyrighted work. I can't imagine how much $ Google is making
off these two guys, you think once you reach a million subs there would be a
direct line to customer service to clear up any mistakes.

